# Comment installer les Scripts pour Safari



## JCR (22 Avril 2003)

Aujourd'hui, les news de MacGeneration font échos de nouveaux scripts pour Safari, entre autres celui qui permet d'envoyer une photo du navigateur directement dans iPhoto.
Comment installe-t'on tout çà ? Je n'y comprends rien!!!
De l'aide détaillée de la part de ceux qui ont compris serait sympa


----------



## alfred (23 Avril 2003)

d'abord tu actives le "script menu.menu" du dossier applescript qui se trouve dans ton dossier applications, ca va t'installer des exemples de scripts dans la barre de menu,symbolisé par cette espèce de parchemin,  ensuite tu glisses le fichiers scripts safari que tu as downloadé dans le dossier "scripts" de la bibliothèque de ton dossier utilisateur, et voilà, les scripts apparaissent dans le sous dossier safari dans la barre de menu.

j'espère que j'ai été clair


----------



## hl (25 Avril 2003)

Comme je l'ai indiqué  ici, les scripts en VO ne passent pas bien sur le système français semble-t-il.


----------

